#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Кто идет в ближайшее время в Дацан?(Спб)

## Айкаа

Хотела бы туда сходить,но по незнанию могу что-нибудь напутать в правилах посещения.Если кто-то хочет составить мне компанию,а заодно все объяснить,буду очень рада..

----------


## Homer

Помню, как мы с другом первый раз ходили в дацан. Минут пять мнулись у главного входа - боялись войти. Потом какая то бабушка сказала, что бояться нечего. Как оказалось, и вправду нечего. Сейчас вспоминаю - смешно даже  :Smilie: . Айка, приезжайте в субботу или воскресенье на лекцию к настоятелю, к 19.00, можете чуть-чуть пораньше. Все будет оки  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Хотела бы туда сходить,но по незнанию могу что-нибудь напутать в правилах посещения.Если кто-то хочет составить мне компанию,а заодно все объяснить,буду очень рада.


Приходите к нам на занятия Ело-центра в дацан, в субботу в 15-30.
Спросите у девочек в киоске, как к нам пройти.
Обещаю что вас никто не сьест и даже не укусит  :Smilie: 
Форма одежды должна позволять сидеть на подстилке на полу  :Smilie:  
Если будут вопросы - звоните 8-911-9122502
Информация о нас есть на сайте www.yelo.ru

----------


## лесник

> Хотела бы туда сходить,но по незнанию могу что-нибудь напутать в правилах посещения.Если кто-то хочет составить мне компанию,а заодно все объяснить,буду очень рада.



Уж чего-чего, а дацана боятся не стоит. Буддийский дацан - самое демократичное в этом смысле место, никто не будет на вас косо смотреть, поправлять, корить и т.п. Единственное, что не помешает знать, это направление обхода - по часовой стрелке (от входа - налево, соответственно).

----------


## Сергей Волков

Такая же проблема, как и у Айки.
В православном храме еще более-менее понятно, свечку поставь, у образа помолись етц. А что делать в буддийском дацане в Питере?
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Echo

http://www.dazan.spb.ru/datsan/rules/

----------


## Dondhup

> Такая же проблема, как и у Айки.
> В православном храме еще более-менее понятно, свечку поставь, у образа помолись етц. А что делать в буддийском дацане в Питере?
> Заранее спасибо за ответ.


Вы к нам на занятия в Ело-центр приходите всему научим  :Smilie: 
Будете в СПб - звоните

----------


## Поляков

Заходите 6 и 7 января на Кидо.

----------


## Echo

Что есть Кидо?

----------


## Поляков

> Что есть Кидо?


Ретрит песнопений. Поют нон-стоп, спят по очереди.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

вот это да....не представляю себе вповалку мужчины-женщины....и кто-то поет...а кто-то храпит...! Лежбище.

----------

